#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Do you think security extensions of Chrome are always safety?

## Adiza

There are lots of free extensions we can try out to keep our browser secure and our important information protected from phishing. Some chrome extensions for security are,

HTTPSAvastCredit Card NannyNetcraft ExtensionsPanic buttonSimple blocker and etc.
*But add-ons in our browser have access to everything like our personal information, browsing history, all the stuff we want to keep personal*. Do you think it is totally safe to use chrome extensions? What are the vulnerabilities of installing lots of extensions in Chrome?

----------


## Neo

> There are lots of free extensions we can try out to keep our browser secure and our important information protected from phishing. Some chrome extensions for security are,
> 
> HTTPSAvastCredit Card NannyNetcraft ExtensionsPanic buttonSimple blocker and etc.
> *But add-ons in our browser have access to everything like our personal information, browsing history, all the stuff we want to keep personal*. Do you think it is totally safe to use chrome extensions? What are the vulnerabilities of installing lots of extensions in Chrome?


Google store has plenty of malicious apps or add-ons. There are also reliable add-ons as well. Do not use add-ons for critical items such as password saver, credit card details saver. if you install a malicious add-on, it can capture all your date from A-Z. do your research before using any apps or add-ons.

----------


## Adiza

> Google store has plenty of malicious apps or add-ons. There are also reliable add-ons as well. Do not use add-ons for critical items such as password saver, credit card details saver. if you install a malicious add-on, it can capture all your date from A-Z. do your research before using any apps or add-ons.


Thank you for replying Neo! Actually this is really useful information. I will be careful when choosing add-ons and apps.

----------

